# ok cat doods, i got a Question..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i have been eyeing at this one spot for awhile now and its got this really awesome looking cover for several nice size cats(comparing to what i see at BPS/cabelas tank).. its a log that still have roots attach to it closer to the edge with the tops in the water out about 15ft or more.. i lost a bunch of leads there gettin a feel of it.. 
i planned on fishing there several days if need be, because this area doesn't get much pressure from anyone including boats or fishermen.. lots of bluegills, shad are around the area as well, so i think i'll hook that on for bait.. 
maybe, just maybe i can wrestle somethin up from that snag..


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

hay dooooooooooooood what perzactly is da question?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Well, I don't know if I am a Catfish dood or not, but that sounds like a great place to try............I am having trouble finding the question though


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

lol.. a little dazed over here.. sorry.. 
the question is, how long are you guys sittin out on a likely spot before givin up and move on??


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

like I said, I don't know if I am a catfish dood or not, but fish will move around. you may sit on a spot for hours without any luck, but you may also move around a bit and not have luck. I would say to give it time......and also hit it at different times


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i know those who fish from their boat move around quite alot.. i just don't have the luxury to move that often, because i be bankin it.. lol


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

the bank i'm stayin all nite usually.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

6 minutes tops, then I am gone.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

crappielooker said:


> lol.. a little dazed over here.. sorry..




ROFL please explain!!!


----------



## zterrell (Jun 7, 2005)

what you useing chicken liver


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

If you want to catch LARGE cats in a lake, you must be willing to stay put for at the very least ALL NIGHT. Then go back again in the same spot ALL night. Hey , sounds boring, but that is how you get the 40-60 pounders in a lake .... If you are fishing a lake that you KNOW has large cats, then find the depth of water ( usually 10-15' deep ) and wood for cover and the big boys will show up sooner of later. Cats are like anything else. They move to feed and they usually will follow a pattern. Lets say you set up at 8 pm and a large cat just went by where you just threw your bait . He woon't be back until probably the morning or the following night ...POSSIBLY. Large cats are territorial ...That should tell you something............. I'm no expert , but I do know that ..........  Good Luck crappielooker and don't get pulled into the lake. These are cats you are talkin about. Not them bugle mouthed bass.................


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.. catking.. pulling me into the lake.. funny man..  i'm just looking to break in my rod.. she's all nice and new, need some slime on it..  
i'll try to ride out there tonight and see if i see anything.. 
thanks guys..


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, what catking said, and do it in the dark too.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

AK, dont go alone, you need someone else with you (for SAFETY reasons of corse  ) so..... just tell me when & where & I'll catch those cats, whopps I mean go with you for safety.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

OK...I have to be seeing things here. Ak...you aren't asking for advice on catching CATFISH are you  ????


----------

